# Extrem Leise 500GB Festplatte gesucht!!!



## tj3011 (17. April 2008)

Hey ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen Festplatte für meinen Gaming Rechner da ich meine alten austauschen will.
Such Kriterien:
*Extrem Leise sowohl idle als auch load
*Sata 
*500GB

fals ich noch was vergessen habe sry.

ich wäre euch dankbar für Link´s von Alternate da ich in der nähe wohne und sie mir da holen möchte

thx im vorraus


----------



## tj3011 (17. April 2008)

kann mir keiner helfen ?


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

Hab mir 2 iOmega 500GB(Model MDHDU) USB2 letzten Monat geholt und muß sagen:leise und schnell. Verbaut ist eine Samsung SpinPoint HD501LJ SATA2 8MB 8,9ms .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tj3011 (17. April 2008)

ahhh die an die festplatte habe ich auch schon gedacht (Samsung SpinPoint HD501LJ) die soll ja sau leise sein gibts es noch etwas leiseres?


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

Möchtest du dein Ohr auf die Platte legen ?


----------



## tj3011 (17. April 2008)

naja so in etwa ich möchte meine pc halt möglichst silent machen und da nutze ich dann jeden gelegenheit für je leiser desto besser


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

Hab beide am Laufen und man hört nichts. Wie gesagt kann die nur empfehlen. Oder nimmst die http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a217746.html 
Müßte der Nachfolger sein. iOmega ist einer der besten unter externe Festplatten und die Wissen was für Platten die reinbauen!


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2008)

Wenn du deine Festplatte ernsthaft ruhigstellen willst, musst du auf jeden Fall eine gute Entkopplung und wenns wirklich leise werden soll Dämmung einplanen. 
Aber als Grundlage ist die HD501LJ sicher zu empfehlen. Falls es dir nicht so sehr auf die Performance ankommt (Was ich bei einem Gaming-Rechner nicht glaube), so kannst du dir evtl. auch mal die Greenpower-Serie von WD anschauen, die sind noch ein Stückchen leiser, allerdings aufgrund der geringeren Drehzahl auch ein wenig langsamer.

mfg

Mr.Pyro

EDIT: Du suchst doch nach einer internen HDD, oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

Hab es auch gemerkt aber die Platten kann ich trotzdem empfehlen.


----------



## tj3011 (17. April 2008)

ja ich suche eine interne 
also die festplatte sollte schon mit 7200                                                   Umdrehungen pro minute drehen 
entkoppel habe ich auch vor also wäre die HJ501LJ das richtige für mich wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2008)

Ja, meiner Meinung nach schon. Wenn es etwas schneller sein soll, dann wäre die Samsung F1 mit 640 Gb noch eine gute Option. Diese soll auch recht leise sein, nur kann ich das nicht beurteilen, da ich eine Solche nicht besitze.

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## tj3011 (17. April 2008)

ne schneller muss es net sein das reicht schon  
vielen dank für eure hilfe 
für weiter vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen


----------

